# CJC-1295 DAC log



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 25, 2014)

Going to be taking 2mg a weeks of CJC-1295 DAC reconstituted BAC water with  for 2 months as a test run to see how I like it. Going to be recording pretty much everything that I can. I will record my weight, strength, how I feel, etc. Just pinned 1000mcg and I already feel it within 5 minutes of pinning, feel like I'm burning up! Stuff seems legit already!


----------



## Chuck89 (Aug 26, 2014)

Up the dose to 4mg or 8 mg you will be impress


----------



## ElitePeptides (Aug 27, 2014)

Was reading on another board a member was doing 8mg/wk.  Had a IGF test and came back 400+   Very Impressive.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 27, 2014)

ElitePeptides said:


> Was reading on another board a member was doing 8mg/wk.  Had a IGF test and came back 400+   Very Impressive.



How would some one dose ghrp2 with this ... I ran Mod grf 1-29 and ghrp2 and dosed the ghrp 2 three times daily.  I know the cjc 1295 with dac only needs to be dosed  twice a week so would I still dose the ghrp 2 three times daily.


----------



## Chuck89 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yup


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 27, 2014)

Well Monday night after my pin, I had some pretty vivid dreams that I remember pretty clearly. When I woke up, which was about 2 times, I noticed my hands were totally numb! I can't really say anything about my weight, it has only been 2 days on this peptide but I usually am around 180lbs-183lbs. I weighed in at 186lbs on Monday (pre CJC pinning) which is pretty high for my normal weight flux. Tuesday I weighed in at 184lbs, which is still a tiny tiny bit more than normal and today I can't weigh myself because I use only one scale, and that's my gym scale (rest day today). Tuesday night I had some more vivid dreams, and I should note that I rarely dream now a days. I feel like I have a little bit more energy, though my workouts feel the same so far. Nothing different during my workouts, don't have anymore of a pump than I did before and don't feel any stronger (thought I'd just add that anyways). This peptide feels a lot more different than IGF-1 LR3. I don't really wanna spend a ton by running 4mg a week, but I might work in every other week at 4mg, we'll see. Well that's it for now.


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 27, 2014)

I've done 2mg before but it barely did anything. I personally needed at least 4mg per week. Personally if I ever run cjc w/dac again (which I am very soon) I'm going to do 8-10mg per week.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 27, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> I've done 2mg before but it barely did anything. I personally needed at least 4mg per week. Personally if I ever run cjc w/dac again (which I am very soon) I'm going to do 8-10mg per week.



Well it's essentially HGH so you won't really feel much.... you only gain like 2lbs of lean muscle a month on HGH. I wouldn't expect that much, but can you elaborate on how running 4mg a week was better for you? What did you notice different?


----------



## Chuck89 (Aug 28, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Well it's essentially HGH so you won't really feel much.... you only gain like 2lbs of lean muscle a month on HGH. I wouldn't expect that much, but can you elaborate on how running 4mg a week was better for you? What did you notice different?


Igf increase is dose depandant, dosage used in human studies are from 3mg to 25mg for a 100kg man. 3-6mg were the most tolerated dose.

To give you an idea. I was dieting on 1mg/eod cjc dac. My weight went up 4-5 pound in a week, continue dieting 2 more week weight went back down 4-5 pound.  Increased dosage to 1mg/ed and weight went back up 4-5 pound again. This thing is really dose depandant trust me.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 28, 2014)

Chuck89 said:


> Igf increase is dose depandant, dosage used in human studies are from 3mg to 25mg for a 100kg man. 3-6mg were the most tolerated dose.
> 
> To give you an idea. I was dieting on 1mg/eod cjc dac. My weight went up 4-5 pound in a week, continue dieting 2 more week weight went back down 4-5 pound.  Increased dosage to 1mg/ed and weight went back up 4-5 pound again. This thing is really dose depandant trust me.



I was on IGF-1 LR3, I gained weight like crazy, 10lbs in 3 weeks! I was on 75mcg 4x a day (the days I lifted). I haven't really gained anything so far but it's too early into my log. Btw weighed in at 183lbs, nothing to note besides that.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 29, 2014)

ElitePeptides said:


> Was reading on another board a member was doing 8mg/wk. Had a IGF test and came back 400+ Very Impressive.


You mean anyone can pin the whole bottle of 1mg at a time? Man i should think you would be burning up lol thats alot,i only pin 50mcg to 100 mcg daily.


----------



## rambo99 (Aug 29, 2014)

I pin 2.5mgs at a time. 2x a week, thats 5mgs total a week.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 29, 2014)

Weighed in at 183lbs today, didn't notice anymore of a pump at the gym or increase in strength. I've had dreams every night except last night, or I just don't remember it but I don't think I had one. Which is weird since I pinned 1mg before I went to bed last night. I woke up in the middle of the night because I was thirsty and noticed my hands were numb again. Thinking of either upping the dose to 4mg a week, or stacking GHRP-6. But how much do you take of the GHRP if you are stacking with CJC and how often? I would imagine you would want the GH spikes after you lift so, would you pin it only on the days you lift?


----------



## exerciseordie (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm doing 2mgs a week right now. It is a very expensive peptide to run at 8mg a week


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 29, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Well it's essentially HGH so you won't really feel much.... you only gain like 2lbs of lean muscle a month on HGH. I wouldn't expect that much, but can you elaborate on how running 4mg a week was better for you? What did you notice different?



I like to get the most out of the least amount so I didn't jump to full 8mg from the beginning. I started with 2mg and ran it for a few weeks...fat loss was okay, not a big amount of difference. Then I did 4mg and the fat loss on it was pretty good and my skin was getting tighter and tighter. At 6mg I starting hitting the 3lbs per week fat loss and with 8mg there was more skin tightning, faster recovery, and better size and strength gain.


One of my favorite peptides is still 3-6x the dosage of cjc w/o dac and GHRP-2 at 100mcg each. My next favorites are DES and LR3


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Aug 30, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I pin 2.5mgs at a time. 2x a week, thats 5mgs total a week.


Holy crap rambo,you must have to go lay down after pinning 2.5 mgs wow,how the hell does that much make you feel. Question when you mix up a new batch of say 5mg vial,how much solution do you mix,5ml of solution to fill the vial,or 2.5 ml?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Aug 30, 2014)

The-Doctor said:


> I like to get the most out of the least amount so I didn't jump to full 8mg from the beginning. I started with 2mg and ran it for a few weeks...fat loss was okay, not a big amount of difference. Then I did 4mg and the fat loss on it was pretty good and my skin was getting tighter and tighter. At 6mg I starting hitting the 3lbs per week fat loss and with 8mg there was more skin tightning, faster recovery, and better size and strength gain.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite peptides is still 3-6x the dosage of cjc w/o dac and GHRP-2 at 100mcg each. My next favorites are DES and LR3



Well I don't have that much fat, probably around 10%... only interested in muscle gains.  Oh and I had like 4 separate dreams last night! Pretty intense! Looking into GHRP-6 protocol with CJC, should start sometime next week if I commit to trying it out! Just depends on how fast I figure out the protocol and how fast I can order and get my peptides. Oh and btw, LR3 is still my favorite! Big gains off it and it was quick gains too that lasted!


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Sep 1, 2014)

Going to be stacking GHRP-6 in a few days once it's delivered. Still having dreams every night, other than that not noticing anything. Gym is closed today so I didn't weigh myself. I will be pinning 100-200 mcg a day of GHRP-6 everyday. Going to keep my CJC DAC at 2mg a week.


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 1, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> Holy crap rambo,you must have to go lay down after pinning 2.5 mgs wow,how the hell does that much make you feel. Question when you mix up a new batch of say 5mg vial,how much solution do you mix,5ml of solution to fill the vial,or 2.5 ml?



I can say the first few times it hit me pretty hard, I had to sit down and relax for a good 30 mins. Superiors cjc dac is no joke.

I have both 2mg and 5mg vials. In the 2mgs I put 1/2 a cc of bac water and draw the entire vial for administration. With the 5mg vials I put 1cc of bac water and draw out half for each dose. I don't like injecting more then 1/2 a cc of water at a time.


----------



## SuperLift (Sep 2, 2014)

Definitely want to try the 6-8 or even 10mg range for DAC!  With some Ipam before bed


----------



## rambo99 (Sep 2, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Definitely want to try the 6-8 or even 10mg range for DAC!  With some Ipam before bed


That would be an awesome stack. I love ipam prebed, never slept so well in my life.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Sep 2, 2014)

rambo99 said:


> I can say the first few times it hit me pretty hard, I had to sit down and relax for a good 30 mins. Superiors cjc dac is no joke.
> 
> I have both 2mg and 5mg vials. In the 2mgs I put 1/2 a cc of bac water and draw the entire vial for administration. With the 5mg vials I put 1cc of bac water and draw out half for each dose. I don't like injecting more then 1/2 a cc of water at a time.



I always mix as little water as possible for a sub q injection.... i mixed .5 cc with 2mgs this morning for my rat.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 4, 2014)

What's the reviews on the cjc125/w dac,wanna order some from elite cause there the only one who has buy one get one in the dac,plus I use ipam an fragment...


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Sep 14, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> What's the reviews on the cjc125/w dac,wanna order some from elite cause there the only one who has buy one get one in the dac,plus I use ipam an fragment...



Mulhollen, that's the review, it's ElitePeptides.  

I have started to notice strength gains finally! But they mostly are noticeable in my larger muscles like my chest and my legs. I flux in body weight a little more now 184lbs-187lbs rather than 180lbs-183lbs. The dreams are still pretty prevalent, except my memory of them isn't as good as when I first started the CJC. The GHRP is making me hungry like crazy! I have been trying to control myself from over eating, this stuff is just really strong. I have enough CJC and GHRP for 2 months total, I might switch to CJC no DAC with the GHRP-6 since I'm already pinning 2x a day. Time will tell, only 2 weeks in.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Sep 20, 2014)

Well, Monday will mark my 4th week on CJC-1295 DAC and 18 days on GHRP-6.... So far I'm not really impressed. I've spent $105 on this cjc-1295 DAC and GHRP-6 8 week run versus $60 on my IGF-1 LR3 3 week cycle and seen way better results muscle wise on the IGF. I'm most likely going to get some more IGF-1 LR3 or maybe DES after I'm done with this CJC-1295/GHRP-6 run. I was, and am hoping these peptides pick up and give me some better results. Starting to realize that IGF-1 is God of peptides. IGF-1 is cost effective and potent! I gained crazy weight on it in 3 weeks and continued gains on it for another 2 weeks while I was off it, and you can find my write up on it on here.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 21, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Mulhollen, that's the review, it's ElitePeptides.
> 
> I have started to notice strength gains finally! But they mostly are noticeable in my larger muscles like my chest and my legs. I flux in body weight a little more now 184lbs-187lbs rather than 180lbs-183lbs. The dreams are still pretty prevalent, except my memory of them isn't as good as when I first started the CJC. The GHRP is making me hungry like crazy! I have been trying to control myself from over eating, this stuff is just really strong. I have enough CJC and GHRP for 2 months total, I might switch to CJC no DAC with the GHRP-6 since I'm already pinning 2x a day. Time will tell, only 2 weeks in.



I see,so far I'm on my second week guna be 3 rd bottle of dac tonight ,I'm doing 4 mgs a week with Ipam 3 times a day,I was doing the no dac for almost year with great results with ipam,but getting tired of pinning it 3 times a day along with ghrps,so I figured I would try shooting the dac an see,everyone says its for women but I've seem reviews guys saying its great,it's worth a try,but I saw your only doing 2 mgs a week wich is one bottle,I would say up your dosage to 4 or 6mgs,they say no dac has stronger shorter period pulses while dac has longer weaker pulses,I dunno,will see....but it's too early to tell,peps you have to use for months man to get real results,I was with blue sky peps for a while but the price for dac didmt meet my budget at the time,I like elites prices,so I'll let ya know how my dac run goes by my fourth week if I'm going to stick with elite an get more


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm researching fragment also,let me tell ya it's very good for keeping fat off,I'll be starting elite peps fragment soon an an there ipam,but I can def vouch for bsp products tho....crazy results....I'll be researching their Sarms soon....


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Sep 21, 2014)

The only good thing I see so far is that you can dose as high as you want and there is no cycling required but at some point it's just not cost effective. I thought the GHRP-6 would maximize the CJC results but I don't see that so far. I might try 4MG a week, I have 8mg left of CJC. What kind of results did you guys see when you upped the dose to 4mg a week? Do you mix .5ml Bac water into the 2mg and pin that all at once? It makes sense to me but I just don't see the synergy with the GHRP-6. How is CJC-1295 DAC in high doses without any stacking?


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Sometimes you just have to run a product, follow the directions and evaluate at the end.  I am running frag 176-191 and I really buy the fat burning ability of it.  You really have to take it at certain times of fasting like for fasted cardio or in the middle of the night is good.  The skin on my stomach just keeps getting thinner and thinner.  As far as the rest of the body...  it seems more normal as far as losing weight goes.  As far as cjc, ipam, and ghrp....ghrp gives a 15-20 minute pulse.

The others give a 45 minute gh pulse..IF your body is in a fasted or low state of insulin.  Just run it according to plan and evaluate at the end.  I notice little things like my eyes look brighter, my skin is softer and thinner and tighter.  Strength?  Nothing crazy but it's there.  GH is more for fat loss anyway.  That is just my take.  Unless it is exogenous GH with a slin program.  Natural GH and insulin are two offsetting chemicals in the body.  They are never high at the same time.  All you can do is follow protocol and make the most of the cycle by eating and dosing correctly.  Grains of salt and positivity help.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Probably the ideal scenario for fat loss would be to ride the 45 minute gh pulse out and back for a total of an hour and a half.  Maybe with some aminos or medium absorbing protein.  But that fucking ghrp makes it hard as hell.  So damn hungry and irritable in those 45 minutes alone.  Holy shit.  Never tried the hour and a half.  I ain't that desperate.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Probably the ideal scenario for fat loss would be to ride the 45 minute gh pulse out and back for a total of an hour and a half.  Maybe with some aminos or medium absorbing protein.  But that fucking ghrp makes it hard as hell.  So damn hungry and irritable in those 45 minutes alone.  Holy shit.  Never tried the hour and a half.  I ain't that desperate.


 Ipamorlien man,no hunger,good recovery an you can dose it as high as you want


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 22, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> The only good thing I see so far is that you can dose as high as you want and there is no cycling required but at some point it's just not cost effective. I thought the GHRP-6 would maximize the CJC results but I don't see that so far. I might try 4MG a week, I have 8mg left of CJC. What kind of results did you guys see when you upped the dose to 4mg a week? Do you mix .5ml Bac water into the 2mg and pin that all at once? It makes sense to me but I just don't see the synergy with the GHRP-6. How is CJC-1295 DAC in high doses without any stacking?


 def try the 4mg a week or more if you can afford it,the way I see it of your going to stick with 2 mg a week of cjc1295, then do the no dac...an yes I'm shooting my whole bottle of cjc1295 dac with a half a slin pin of bac water..yes .5ml,that's the point of shooting dac....


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 22, 2014)

I think a lot of the CJC1295 DAC out there is fake. I think it's just CJC1295. When you have the DAC you can tell.  At 2 mg a week you can definitely tell. You fill in better after meals.  You feel more pumped all the time and you lean out more easily. The tighter you are with everything else, diet, training, rest, the more you can realize the differences from some of these peptides. It also makes a difference if you have AAS in place and under control. The more control you have over your situation the more you can accurately evaluate introduction of a variable or new compound.


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 22, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> I think a lot of the CJC1295 DAC out there is fake. I think it's just CJC1295. When you have the DAC you can tell.  At 2 mg a week you can definitely tell. You fill in better after meals.  You feel more pumped all the time and you lean out more easily. The tighter you are with everything else, diet, training, rest, the more you can realize the differences from some of these peptides. It also makes a difference if you have AAS in place and under control. The more control you have over your situation the more you can accurately evaluate introduction of a variable or new compound.



I completely agree.  I just bought the no Dac anyway cause I'm pinning 2-3 times a day with ghrp2 and Ipam all together.  I was going to compare this stack to Tren without the crazy mental sides.  Frag 176 could be the fat loss factor to make it comparable to tren.   Muscles are very full.  Veins are popping good.  You just look leaner on the peptides.  Skin is actually thinner.  Your muscles aren't as round and popping and full like on Tren. That's the main difference.  The pinning 3 times a day is no problem for me.  I'd take the pinning over the constant pissing at night with Tren anyday of the fucking week.  Not to mention no worries about LDL or cardio.  Better sleep and no pissing seals the deal for me.  If you are looking for a leaner look with similar fullness and veins like Tren.... this is very close in my book.  But I am also on 400mg of AP test as well so that helps too.


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm gonna try 4mg this week, my strength has gone up on my larger muscles. I started a bodybuilding lift a few weeks before I started the CJC 1295 DAC and I was doing 225lbsx15 for 2 sets then 205lbs for 4 sets then 185lbs for 2 sets. Today I did 225lbsx15 for 4 sets and 205lbsx15 for 4 sets. Today is my Chest/Tri day and my triceps felt a little stronger too.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I completely agree.  I just bought the no Dac anyway cause I'm pinning 2-3 times a day with ghrp2 and Ipam all together.  I was going to compare this stack to Tren without the crazy mental sides.  Frag 176 could be the fat loss factor to make it comparable to tren.   Muscles are very full.  Veins are popping good.  You just look leaner on the peptides.  Skin is actually thinner.  Your muscles aren't as round and popping and full like on Tren. That's the main difference.  The pinning 3 times a day is no problem for me.  I'd take the pinning over the constant pissing at night with Tren anyday of the fucking week.  Not to mention no worries about LDL or cardio.  Better sleep and no pissing seals the deal for me.  If you are looking for a leaner look with similar fullness and veins like Tren.... this is very close in my book.  But I am also on 400mg of AP test as well so that helps too.



If you can get good LR3 and or DAC they are good compounds.  I use a lot of GHRP2. For me they make an AAS cycle work better.  You can ramp the peps up and down and dial the effect you want. Like you said you can ride the peptide GH/IGF1 wave and use it to lean by limiting carbs and fats or you can use them almost like insulin and use them t help you pull nutrients into the muscle to help fill in or grow. They aren't as dramatic as GH and insulin but you can play with them, observe their effect and learn to dial them in. I have tested a lot of GHRPs and they always come back good.  Most of it out there is probably good. the other stuff is hit or miss. I'm pretty aged so the heavy duty AAS like tren and anadrol are not for me anymore but the peptides keep the game interesting without any real side effects other than maybe cracky wrists or a little GH like numbness in the hands.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 22, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> I think a lot of the CJC1295 DAC out there is fake. I think it's just CJC1295. When you have the DAC you can tell.  At 2 mg a week you can definitely tell. You fill in better after meals.  You feel more pumped all the time and you lean out more easily. The tighter you are with everything else, diet, training, rest, the more you can realize the differences from some of these peptides. It also makes a difference if you have AAS in place and under control. The more control you have over your situation the more you can accurately evaluate introduction of a variable or new compound.



Well I'm taking elite peptides cj dac right now,an so far it's potent,after every injection I burn up with a head rush so it's def a peptide,working  good so far only on my second week but I'll be posting a review before I order more,I know one thing I'm fuller an recovery since last week is shorter,an I'm doing 4 mgs a week


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 22, 2014)

How old are all you guys anyway?..if your under the age of 30 you probably wouldn't see much from peps cause your gh levels are at there peak,when i was 26,27 my recovery time was a snap,after 30 was a lil change,not drastic,but noticeable  tho,but there isn't one peptide I've taken that I can say didn't do shit to my physique or recovery time,an sleep


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Sep 23, 2014)

Mad Mulhollen said:


> How old are all you guys anyway?..if your under the age of 30 you probably wouldn't see much from peps cause your gh levels are at there peak,when i was 26,27 my recovery time was a snap,after 30 was a lil change,not drastic,but noticeable  tho,but there isn't one peptide I've taken that I can say didn't do shit to my physique or recovery time,an sleep



I guess I'm the young guy at 24. I am seeing results from the CJC, I really shouldn't be so quick to judge this peptide yet. I haven't ever taken HGH before so I can't really compare the two, and CJC isn't going to have as an anabolic effect as IGF-1. I'm playing around with the idea of stacking IGF-1 LR3 with maybe some anavar or CJC 1295 DAC with anavar (which I've never tried, only stuck to peptides). I want the hyperplasia you get from gh, but I also wanna try to amplify it (with anavar) as well as promoting muscle hyperplasia with a bodybuilding type workout (which I'm already doing) for full effect. As far as recovery, yeah I could do the same thing everyday and still recover for the next, and not be on a peptide but who's to say it's not helping with recovery, I'm sure it is a decent amount.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 24, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> I guess I'm the young guy at 24. I am seeing results from the CJC, I really shouldn't be so quick to judge this peptide yet. I haven't ever taken HGH before so I can't really compare the two, and CJC isn't going to have as an anabolic effect as IGF-1. I'm playing around with the idea of stacking IGF-1 LR3 with maybe some anavar or CJC 1295 DAC with anavar (which I've never tried, only stuck to peptides). I want the hyperplasia you get from gh, but I also wanna try to amplify it (with anavar) as well as promoting muscle hyperplasia with a bodybuilding type workout (which I'm already doing) for full effect. As far as recovery, yeah I could do the same thing everyday and still recover for the next, and not be on a peptide but who's to say it's not helping with recovery, I'm sure it is a decent amount.



Oh shit dude you don't need nothing at 24!...your hgh levels are roaring...I'm 33....if I was you just stick to some light gear an train your ass of cause once late 20s come an muscle maturity comes peps an gear work even better


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 24, 2014)

Well I'm on my second week,going to pin my 4th bottle tonight doing 4 mgs a week an God I feel great,sense of well being is amazing,I've never felt this good,holy shit....sleep is way deeper,muscle recovery crazy....I busted legs out hard last night an todayI'm not even tired,sore but not unbareable...vascularity is more tighter,fuller at a lean weight....the dac is where it's at ,much better than no dac by far..so far I love elite peps dac....I'll be throwing in some ghrp2 soon in the am and post workout.....


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 24, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> I guess I'm the young guy at 24. I am seeing results from the CJC, I really shouldn't be so quick to judge this peptide yet. I haven't ever taken HGH before so I can't really compare the two, and CJC isn't going to have as an anabolic effect as IGF-1. I'm playing around with the idea of stacking IGF-1 LR3 with maybe some anavar or CJC 1295 DAC with anavar (which I've never tried, only stuck to peptides). I want the hyperplasia you get from gh, but I also wanna try to amplify it (with anavar) as well as promoting muscle hyperplasia with a bodybuilding type workout (which I'm already doing) for full effect. As far as recovery, yeah I could do the same thing everyday and still recover for the next, and not be on a peptide but who's to say it's not helping with recovery, I'm sure it is a decent amount.


 igf1 dude you don't even need that either,personally I have tried lr3 an didnt like it,yA gotta watch that stuff too,it's extra igf,so yA can do some harm if your on it too long,4 weeks max,an dac increases igf levels also but I a different way,to me the longer you take something like a Ghrp or ghrn the better,short pulses it doesn't matter,but with dac it has to be cycled I guess


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

I just ordered ipam and CJC1295 no DAC.  I am interested to give these a try...   whats the average cycle time?  I have seen 16 weeks up to forever...


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 24, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> I just ordered ipam and CJC1295 no DAC.  I am interested to give these a try...   whats the average cycle time?  I have seen 16 weeks up to forever...



Bro you can stay on that as long as you want,I ran it for almost a year,,it's very effective,I'm still running ipam...but I switched to the dac instead of no dac an its way better,but I'll be switching off an on between dac an no dac....but so far I love the dac


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 24, 2014)

ElitePeptides said:


> Was reading on another board a member was doing 8mg/wk.  Had a IGF test and came back 400+   Very Impressive.


I am dosing your dac 3 times a day with frag,the dac at 200mcg or 600 mcg daily,wow maybe I should run it a little higher and see what happens.


----------



## MI1972 (Sep 24, 2014)

Can you explain dac vs no dac?  Seems like the diff btw prop and cyp test, yes?


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 24, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> Can you explain dac vs no dac?  Seems like the diff btw prop and cyp test, yes?



Yes your right similar subjects,the dac is like a long ester of the cjc,it's a slower steady gh bleed all day pulses,so you can dose it higher I guess rather than just doing 2mgs of no dac a week,with no dac it's only a 30 minute pulse,sometimes big,sometimes not...do the no dac for a while since you have it then try the dac...


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 25, 2014)

I stopped all of my igf-1's aand ghp's and even ipam,to just see what Dac and frag 3 times a day per week will do,and on none workout days I run  MFG peg  only. And I am seeing results now,much dryer and harder and skin is thinning,belley far is going away to,plus I am still in middle of my AAS stack,strength is very good,some lightcardio post workout,and extra protein/fat and a lot less carbs.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 25, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> I stopped all of my igf-1's aand ghp's and even ipam,to just see what Dac and frag 3 times a day per week will do,and on none workout days I run  MFG peg  only. And I am seeing results now,much dryer and harder and skin is thinning,belley far is going away to,plus I am still in middle of my AAS stack,strength is very good,some lightcardio post workout,and extra protein/fat and a lot less carbs.



My dac runs almost over,first 2weeks wer great muscle fullness an pumps,I like my ghrps so I'm dropping the dac an going back to no dac next week,doesn't seem like I'm getting full torque out of my ghrps with the dac....I'm on fragment too...that shits no joke,250 to 500mcgs  a day with fasted cardio,after a month use,watch the fat melt off an crazy veins.....as for dac I believe that it would be better by itself


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 26, 2014)

The eason i dropped ghrp and igf was the crossover between all the shit,plus the huge water weight the ghrp was holding,the dac and frag work good togeather,i run 600 mcs a piece daily and see results i like.


----------



## Mad Mulhollen (Sep 26, 2014)

mnmsnowbeast said:


> The eason i dropped ghrp and igf was the crossover between all the shit,plus the huge water weight the ghrp was holding,the dac and frag work good togeather,i run 600 mcs a piece daily and see results i like.



Ahhhh....yea makes sense yea....but I'm no holding no water with ghrps,well depending on how much sodium I intake a day,plus the water I drink to flush it,I do cardio usually 4 to 5 days a week just enough to sweat it out,....but yes I see....I'll try that combo someday


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay so I ended this week out at 187lbs, which is about 4lbs more than what I weighed to start. My weight has been constantly a little higher this week, so this weight has a good chance of being muscle! Maybe the 4mg a week of CJC DAC works better. Although my strength is about the same, but overall it has increased a good amount. I'm back at 2mg for this week and next, I didn't really see improvement at the start of this week so I wanted to stretch out the last 4mg of CJC I had. From what I can conclude from this, CJC DAC along with GHRP-6 might be a good peptide to bridge an AAS cycle or even and IGF-1 cycle because even though you don't gain much off of it (2mg a week), it should help you continue to grow and develop muscle. 4mg and higher is a little rich for my blood, though I might try CJC Dac or no Dac again in the future. My strength was noticeably higher in bench press and squats. I started out at 225lbsx15 for 2 sets, 205lbsx15 for 4 sets, and 185lbsx15 for 2 sets and finished the week at 225lbsx15 for 4 sets, and 205lbsx15 for 4 sets. 

One question though- With slightly elevated IGF-1 levels from the CJC, would it be safe to start an IGF-1 LR3 cycle right after the CJC Dac cycle? I would expect it to be safe...


----------



## 808Drummed (Nov 17, 2014)

So would you say elitepeptided CJC DAC and ghrp is gtg?  There prices are insanely good. I run cjc 1295 750mg every 3 days and ghrp-2 3xday with huperzine-A 200 mcgs 3xday. And omg been doing this for almost 3 months and feel fantastic sleep amazing great recovery. Have lost bf can't tell you how much but I'm much leaner other people even notice it.  So with the prices I see on there I am interested in ordering through them. But skeptical cause there so good. with the buy one get one


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Nov 27, 2014)

No doubt they have good prices. I might run some CJC dac in a week or so at 2mg a week. Igf-1 lr3 hasn't been working for me at all, and CJC is probably the 2nd best muscle builder. I don't  stack anything, keepin it simple. I also don't want to spend that much. What do you think is the best muscle building peptide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Nov 29, 2014)

So I've been trying to figure out why I have been losing weight for almost 2 months now after my CJC cycle. This is so confusing me And I'm now at my original weight before I started CJC, depending on the day, sometimes 2-4lbs lighter and I have noticed a decrease in my strength in my arms and chest but no where else. I thought that these gains were permanent! Why would I lose weight and strength?! I tried a 3 week cycle of igf-1 lr3 and that did nothing for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808Drummed (Nov 30, 2014)

My opinion cjc  and ghrp  2 or 6  or hex would be the best  a lot of these places have huge sale  this weekend  too  I found that AAA peptides  has the best cjc  quality wise that I've done but what I hate is they don't have 5mg bottles  but the do have 50 percent of till midnight cyber Monday   also have no used elite and geopeptides don't think there cjc is as potent but they have the 5mg I'm gonna stock up on AAA peps while they have sale keep running this stuff for another few months


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Nov 30, 2014)

5mg CJC at elite peptides? Never seen that before, I wanna take advantage of cyber Monday... Hopefully elite peptides are gonna have a sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808Drummed (Nov 30, 2014)

Maybe it was geo peptides that had that   check on there I'm gonna just gst it in 2mg  from  AAA 50 off makes it like 20 I think   and the ghrp  is like 12  with the sale   I'm curious where is the igf from that you are using and how much are you running??


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah elite peptides is like $25 for 2 vials of 2 mg CJC dac ... I plan on buying like 8 vials, 2mg per week. Unless I get a crazy deal I will get more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808Drummed (Dec 1, 2014)

wow that is good 2 for 25 i should stock up there also


----------



## 808Drummed (Dec 1, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> Yeah elite peptides is like $25 for 2 vials of 2 mg CJC dac ... I plan on buying like 8 vials, 2mg per week. Unless I get a crazy deal I will get more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is there a code i have to enter to get that ?


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 1, 2014)

808Drummed said:


> is there a code i have to enter to get that ?



Nope! Buy 1 get 1 free... 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 2, 2014)

I think they have the best prices... Their DAC is pretty good but that's just my opinion, never done blood work before. Can anyone beat those prices?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808Drummed (Dec 4, 2014)

its close geo pep right now is either buy one get one with a code on 5mg cjc dac at 38.99 or i also have 40% off code from them too so if u wanted 5 mg bottles they would be cheaper there two mg would not be though or it would be about the same its 26.99 i think usually they always have 40% codes but the bogo code still is working from thanksgiving there cjc is good ive never had bloods done either but i feel great on it specially this last 7-10 days. CJC is something that really gets better and better the longer you are on it they both sound like good sources to me i when i order i will simply check out both of these sites when ordering and just see who has the better promo going on at that time


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah I'm probably just gonna stick with elite peptides... I've had their stuff before and the prices are one of the best and that's not even why I chose their peptides lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 808Drummed (Dec 6, 2014)

Have you ever used prami or caber from a research chem place??


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Dec 6, 2014)

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

